# Using Oak Park Spacer Box Jig



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

I want to order the 3 piece spacer set real bad...but I think I have a problem unless You can help...all the router forum pics and the video from Oak Park show a table with a thin router plate...I cant see my way clear for an insert at this time and made my table 3/4 inch thick with the router screwed on from underneath..this way I only get just enought bit above the table..if I add a 1/2inch for the oak park jig it wont work...anyone else have this problem and if so what is the trick if any...thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review

===



alittlebit said:


> I want to order the 3 piece spacer set real bad...but I think I have a problem unless You can help...all the router forum pics and the video from Oak Park show a table with a thin router plate...I cant see my way clear for an insert at this time and made my table 3/4 inch thick with the router screwed on from underneath..this way I only get just enought bit above the table..if I add a 1/2inch for the oak park jig it wont work...anyone else have this problem and if so what is the trick if any...thank you


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you for your reply...I just dont know if having that big of an extra turning at 20,000+rpms is a good idea...have you or anyone else tried one of these...thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

You're Welcome, I do and I have and they work great but no need to run your router bit at 20,000 rpm's 10,000 is just fine, think how fast 10,000 rpm's is, I use all 3 of them,1/4" to 1/2",1/2" to 1/2" and the 1/2" to 1/4" 


===



alittlebit said:


> thank you for your reply...I just dont know if having that big of an extra turning at 20,000+rpms is a good idea...have you or anyone else tried one of these...thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, which router brand/model are you using?


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies Mike and BJ

@BJ...so you think I can cut the rpm in half and use the box jig...I will try it when I receive the extention..
@Mike...I have the three piece dewalt model 618 1/4,1/2 collet that is vari speed


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

Mike,sorry cant get the pm to work...so here is answer

thank you for your concern but I am understanding the jigs better all the time...I have not seen the router workshop tv show..how would I go about doing this..and thanks again


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only way I am aware of viewing the show now is to sign up for the paid access to all the shows. Rick has a link posted in blue at the top of our home page. The show teaches a lot of great techniques in a sneaky way: they show you how to build a project but do not tell you what you are learning. By way of example episode 103(third episode from the first season) is the Magic Box. This is super easy to learn and will have you building perfect boxes in no time. What they don't tell you is this is the easy way to make ship lap joints. Why you ask? Because many people are scared to try what appears to be a complex or difficult project. By walking you through the process step by step using the "Keep it simple" methods you have a finished project in no time. I learned a great deal from the shows and highly recommend them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can see it on your computer for free, 24/7 see below
just select the RWS item on the menu bar,you will see *35* of them listed.

The Woodworking Channel Video Library

OR

Buy the DVD on sale now, BUT they are in strange format it's takes a bit of work to see the DVD complete 
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=DVD1--
==
==


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

it is just hard to see in their tab about the same color use the little arrow button to move it over to the router work shop


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that link, Bob
I watched Brian Boggs work his drawknife and I loved the design of the horse.
Lie Nielsen is located up the coast a bit and I like to stop in whenever I am up that way.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The link BJ posted will let you see 3 out of the 14 seasons of the show for free. Oak Park has a limited supply of 6 seasons of the show on DVD while they last. The only way to see all 14 seasons is to join the paid membership. There is a nice bonus for joining; you get all the available Eplans for free this way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks

" 14 seasons " I didn't know that I have seen so many reruns on the PBS channel I lost count 

==



Mike said:


> The link BJ posted will let you see 3 out of the 14 seasons of the show for free. Oak Park has a limited supply of 6 seasons of the show on DVD while they last. The only way to see all 14 seasons is to join the paid membership. There is a nice bonus for joining; you get all the available Eplans for free this way.


----------

